# Introducing...



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

She's here! Saber, 9 weeks old, aka Jette vom Wildhaus, arrived yesterday:










GSD in a Toy Poodle Bed










"I know I can fit in here somehow!"










I am so happy to have her. She is a really great little pup!


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

LOL That is SO stinkin' cute! And trying to fit in the bed like that - I can't stop laughing!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Absolutely perfect - but you already knew that, didn't you? :wub:

So happy you finally got your puppy! I admire your ability to make level headed and informed decisions and still can't believe how much time and patience went into this selection process. But, of course, it's worth all that and more!


----------



## Lora (Jan 7, 2011)

Awww what a sweetheart!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

So happpy to see you posting about your new baby!

I was so excited when you told me about getting a Wildhaus pup and now you finally have her! I totally agree with Rei that you took the time, did your research, made an informed decision and look at what you have - a lifetime of memories with an adorable - choosen just for you puppy!!!

So happy for you Shawn!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

You're so lucky! What a beauty and the bed photos are adorable!!!


----------



## RudeDogTraining (Jan 7, 2011)

!!!!! Cuteness overload!!!!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I only found out your were getting a J litter pup a couple of days ago and have been stalking the boards waiting to see pics!! 

Congratulations on the new family member! I'm sure you will be nothing but happy and proud!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Castlemaid said:


> I only found out your were getting a J litter pup a couple of days ago and have been stalking the boards waiting to see pics!!


I've known for a few weeks that she was getting a Wildhaus puppy... I've been WAITING and WAITING for her to post so I can live vicariously through her..


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Big, BIG congrats Shawn!! :happyboogie:

Looking forward to watching your little one grow! Enjoy the puppyhood it doesn't last long..


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a HUGE congrats! I'm sure she'll be everything you've dreamed of,,she is a real cutie,!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Just ADORABLE!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> I've known for a few weeks that she was getting a Wildhaus puppy... I've been WAITING and WAITING for her to post so I can live vicariously through her..


That is so great that she was able to share with you, Elisabeth!
When I was hoping for a Wildhaus G, I didn't know for certain til they were 7 weeks old that one of the G's would be mine. It was a nerve-wracking time and I could only share my woes with Alison!
Congrats Shawn and family, Saber/Jette is absolutely adorable and I'm so happy you finally have your long awaited puppy! 
Her sire Tobi is awesome, so is Momma Eris you have a _special, special_ pup!!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Cute!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

A new puppy!!!!! And from Wildhaus!! What agood choice. I know you will enjoy the heck out of her!


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

oh she is gorgeous!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations Shawn.. Looking forward to watching this little one grow!!!


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

onyx'girl said:


> That is so great that she was able to share with you, Elisabeth!
> When I was hoping for a Wildhaus G, I didn't know for certain til they were 7 weeks old that one of the G's would be mine.


Yeah, this is why I didn't say anything to almost ANYONE. I was pretty sure I'd be getting a Wildhaus pup but knew if there was no match for me, I'd have to wait for the K litter, and even then, who knows if there would be a pregnancy/enough pups/a match?? I was on edge just watching and waiting and didn't know FOR SURE until they were about 7 weeks old. Chris is great about matching the right pup to the right person and I totally trusted her to pick for me. And I am SO pleased!!


----------



## Malorey (Jan 8, 2011)

Oh gosh, what a cutie!


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I found out a bit after the J litter was born, I think, and I still can't believe how well kept the secret was!! Even I was bursting with excitement 

Shawn, you are going to do GREAT with this puppy/dog - you have so much patience and determination!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

She is so cute!! Congrats!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Well if the J's are anything like the G's~ patience and determination is not needed in the normal sense! 
The G's are so biddable, willing to please and such a joy, the only thing I ever needed *patience* in was waiting until I could get home to my puppy every day!
And *determined* to find a way to spend more time with him


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I have that same toy for Koda! (I think. I can't see all of it. If it's a raccoon without stuffing in it, then I do) He loves that thing. Adorable pup. :wub:


----------



## emsoskar (Oct 17, 2008)

Ahhhh absurdly cute! Congrats!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Congratulations, Shawn! What a super cute pup! You will be very happy with her. Can't wait to meet little Saber!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

What a cutie! I'll be sure to track her progress!
Sheilah


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

What a little fuzz-ball! Congrats on your beautiful little girl!!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

What a great looking pup! Congratulations. Enjoy!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

She is just precious looking congrats on an awesome pup!!


----------

